# Mass, right tonsil.



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Jan 5, 2011)

How would you code this, MASS, RIGHT TONSIL?


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi,
You can use mass, right tonsil-474.8(Other specified disease of tonsils).

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

